# Wanted: owners time BVI May 2015



## Limester (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello,
I am looking to buy owners time for 2 weeks in the May 2015 timeframe.
I am looking for a catamaran 39 ft+
I have chartered many times in the BVI.
Cheers!


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

I might have something for you. email me at [email protected]


----------



## RNovick (Dec 29, 2000)

We have 2 weeks available in May, 2015 on our boat - 2015 Beneteau Oceanus 41 or any other boat in the fleet. Send me a private message or email to [email protected].
Ron


----------

